# Had a close call with a TS kickback today...



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Disclaimer: If you follow ANY advice you see in this thread - I am NOT in any way responsible and you get what you deserve... :smile: 

Seriously... 









Had a horrible kickback today on the TS. Was a fairly large drawer front that 'could' have done some serious damage to my 'stuff' due to me being so tall. 

Fortunately, I was prepared as always and the drawer front bounced right off me without even a scratch. (Made a hell of a dent in the drawer front though when it hit me) :yes:









I now introduce my custom designed (and FULLY adjustable!) ballistic groin protector designed especially for use with table saws: 









:thumbsup:

Rope is worn around neck and is easily adjustable to set proper height of ballistic panel to protect ANYONES groin no matter how tall or short you may be. I 'generally' adjust this one so that the bottom of the ballistic panel is almost level with the top of the table saw. This usually provides me with plenty of 'coverage' when doing most TS cutting operations. :smile:






I still consider this a 'prototype' and under construction as my Kevlar fabric has not arrived from West Systems yet and it is not entirely complete until I get that all done and epoxied up properly... Plan to have it professionally painted (after the Kevlar and epoxy work is done) to match my clothes so people can not even tell when I am wearing it. May just take a picture of me in my normal work clothes and have the image enlarged and then stick that on the top of the ballistic panel - depends on how much the painting will cost vs. how 'realistic' it will look in the end... :smile:

Thinking about making the 'plans' for this available soon and selling them in the classified section here for about $75.00 or so. I think that is a 'reasonable' price when one considers what exactly they are 'protecting'. :thumbsup:









Not one to be a 'slacker' and leave his dogs 'unprotected' when they are in the shop and possibly nearby when I am doing stuff on the TS - I hooked them up as well with special protective gear.









I NEVER do stuff 'half-way'. :no:

What do you guys think? Am I on to something good here? (or just ON 'something good' here) LOL! :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You're on something good....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, you've told us the solution*

What caused the problem?
Let me guess. The board came off the fence at the rear of the blade, rolled up onto it and spun around back at you....right?
You know how to fix that? Probably! My solution is to use a splitter when at all possible. If you have to make one because yours is MIA, then that is probably a good idea. Everytime I use my "other" table saw without a splitter, I am a bit nervous and really concentrate on keeping the work against the fence.

The dog armor looks painful, but your thought is well meaning. I would just make a bullet proof barrier around the dog 's area, or train them to play dead on the command "incoming"..... :blink:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> You're on something good....


 
I will NOT be responsible for anyone spitting up their beverage of choice on their computer when viewing anything in this thread either... :no:

Hope you got a laugh there Ryan! :thumbsup:

Do you think $75 is too high for the 'plans'? :jester:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd give them for free if people use the right plywood and rope.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Everytime I use my "other" table saw without a splitter, I am a bit nervous and really concentrate on keeping the work against the fence. THIS is honest advice that prevents accidents...
> 
> The dog armor looks painful, but your thought is well meaning. I would just make a bullet proof barrier around the dog 's area, *or train them to play dead on the command "incoming".....* :blink:


When I tried the armor on Princess - She said, 'Hell No' and got out of Dodge *quickly* shedding her 'armor' in the process... 










:yes:

Me and her sister were both standing there wearing *our* armor to 'show her' it was cool but she was having NONE of that. :no:

No idea *why* this dog refuses to wear proper safety equipment...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dogs are always smarter than us.....I'd follow her lead.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Too funny, Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'd give them for free if people use the right plywood and rope.


Oh crap, shots fired!

On topic, glad you came out okay oneal. Coulda used that armor about a month ago when i had a piece of walnut rocket into me. Woulda saved me a hell o a bruise


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What?? You don't want people blaming you if the cheap Chinese plywood delaminates.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> You're on something ....


Fixed it for ya! :laughing:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> What?? You don't want people blaming you if the cheap Chinese plywood delaminates.


 
I went through great pains to ensure that NONE of the Chinese markings were seen in the photos. 

You are just trying to make me look bad here with 'accusations' that you can NOT 'prove'... :yes:

Good luck with all that. :smile:

I am only selling the PLANS here FWIW... Each individual buyer has to make their OWN CHOICE as to exactly what materials they wish to use... :smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I've never used your plywood shield. But it clearly doesn't stand up as well as my cardboard one my dad made me in 1985....

After all that one was made with US cardboard and tape.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well I've never used your plywood shield. But it clearly doesn't stand up as well as my cardboard one my dad made me in 1985....
> 
> After all that one was made with US cardboard and tape.


I already stated that I planned to reinforce my shields with Kevlar... 

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/building-components-with-kevlar-braid/


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

I think ice hockey pants would be more practical


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ice hockey pants are all made overseas today....complete garbage!!!

Better if you could find some pants made in the 1960's and wash them..


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

How about an army surplus flak jacket at a local G.I. Surplus store might provide good protection.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the best defense is a good offense ....*

Just jamb that piece right on through, never mind all concerns and let 'er rip. Safety Police be dammed.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Just jamb that piece right on through, never mind all concerns and let 'er rip. Safety Police be dammed.


You have a metric boatload of 'experience' with table saws. Because of that 'experience' level that you have - It is very likely that you can do things on and with a table saw that would make a LOT of guys pee on themselves (or get hurt) if they were to try to do the same thing and with the same exact tools and equipment. :yes:

I was taught 'table saw stuff' by a guy like you 20+ years ago and STILL have not made it to that level. :no:

Eventually I will get there. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*thanks for the kind words*

But I don't think I deserve all that. There are some operations on the tablesaw I find "scary", but I try to use Murphy's Law to prevent anything serious. This "challenge" just about pushed my limits and then to find mdntrdr used a RAS to make one...yikes. All that exposed spinning blade and so close to a Jorgenson clamp, yikes. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/leg-brace-alternative-method-challenge-33352/#post277829

Just goes to show there is more than one way to do something. There are many really great woodworkers here and I always find another project or operation I can learn from. My experience is terms of years, rather than feet. Many guys have many thousands of feet through a table saw, I have not nearly as much, but it is spread out over many years.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> This "challenge" just about pushed my limits and then to find mdntrdr used a RAS to make one...yikes. All that exposed spinning blade and so close to a Jorgenson clamp, yikes.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/leg-brace-alternative-method-challenge-33352/#post277829
> .


Thanks for the link. That was a cool thread... :thumbsup:

Somewhat related - I have this cheap little jig for cutting triangles (corners) on the tablesaw. It more or less just holds the wood at that angle and then you use the fence as if normal. Very safe in my opinion. If the guy that taught me way back in day saw me using that thing he would literally laugh his butt off. If he 'needed' a funny cut like that he would just draw the line to be cut on his material and freehand it on the TS. I watched him do that sort of stuff a hundred times and his cuts always came out perfect (no sanding required). 

That guys experience level would be measured in 'feet' as you described previously. Every single day for 8 to 10 hrs per day his job was behind a tablesaw. That particular saw only got turned 'off' for lunch or blade changes during the normal workday... :yes:

The thread you linked me to above sort of reinforces what I said about YOU and tablesaws...


> Because of that 'experience' level that you have - It is very likely that you can do things on and with a table saw that would make a LOT of guys pee on themselves (or get hurt) if they were to try to do the same thing and with the same exact tools and equipment. :yes:


Now that all that has been said, Can we get back to cracking jokes in this thread? :smile:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

An athiest, a vegan and a cross-fiter walk into a bar. After 5 minutes, everybody knows


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> An athiest, a vegan and a cross-fiter walk into a bar. After 5 minutes, everybody knows


LOL! :smile:


----------

